# Unknown decoration, medal...



## Eye In The Sky (10 Oct 2019)

This is a new one to me that I've never seen before.  I noticed it tonight on some pictures on the FB Page for the RCAFA (RCAF Association).

There is a WO in Army DEU, wearing a decoration or medal on the right side below the name tag;  does anyone know what it is for, and if it is officially sanctioned for wear in DEU?  The pictures are related to a Latin American Heritage Month event.


----------



## Remius (10 Oct 2019)

Duke of Edinburgh Award?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Oct 2019)

I'm 99% sure that the WO is Moogly Tetrault-Hamel, who is the Indigenous Advisor to the Chaplain General of the Canadian Armed Forces.

Could the decoration be related to that position?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Oct 2019)

And then...not wearing it, Aug of this year.   ???


----------



## Remius (10 Oct 2019)

This is it.

https://metisvets.webs.com/wearingofmillenniummedal.htm

Canadian Aboriginal Veteran Millenium medal


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Oct 2019)

Thanks!  I wasn't googling the right stuff/words.

Description
The ribbon is with the four colours: red, blue, green and yellow. Red is for the sun and for the fire, whose energy gives warmth and creates growth. Blue is for the water that quenches the thirst of man and all the creatures of the earth. Green is for the vegetation that gives nourishment to all living creatures. Yellow represents the air, the breath of life that all creatures need for survival.

The medals are worn on the right side with the red stripe on the ribbon to the inside. (closest to the heart) 

And....that website also points us to CFP 265 for the final part of my curiousness and confusion.  265, Ch 2, Sect 3, Para 25:

ABORIGINALS

25.   Aboriginal Veterans’ Medallion and Métis Sash. Aboriginal and Métis members of the CAF in uniform may wear the Aboriginal Veterans’ Medallion and the Métis Sash during Aboriginal specific events (e.g. Aboriginal festival, Aboriginal Achievement Awards, PowWows, etc.) and under the local commander’s authority, at parades and events honouring Aboriginal CAF members, and Remembrance Day. 

When authorized, these spiritual accoutrements shall be worn as follows:

a.  Medallion. On the right hand side of the uniform under the member’s name tag.

Thanks for the steer!


----------

